
Show HN: Launching my side project – Build and send invoices with ease - JohnDotAwesome
https://www.cannonvoice.com/
======
JohnDotAwesome
I've been building this product for a while. Even though there aren't any
loading indicators, I think it's still good enough to get out there!

I've used this project as a test bed for learning new technologies. And what
did I learn? That using Docker and Kubernetes effectively is harder than I
thought it would be.

Some maybe interesting things about the technology used:

    
    
      * It's almost 100% TypeScript
      * What's not TypeScript is plpgsql
      * Postgres
      * Nodejs
      * Docker
      * Deployed to a Kubernetes cluster
      * React on the frontend
      * React also renders HTML on the backend (for the PDF generation and emails too)

~~~
TheLastSamurai
> TypeScript

So you used an SPA framework like angular/ember or is it pure JS?

> * Docker * Deployed to a Kubernetes cluster

That's interesting, do you get enough volume (or foresee it in future) to
justify Kubernetes? What would have been the difference in cost/performance if
you had hosted on plain old LAMP system?

~~~
JohnDotAwesome
> That's interesting, do you get enough volume (or foresee it in future) to
> justify Kubernetes?

Absolutely not. I chose kubernetes because I was interested in learning more
about it

------
pfraze
I'm a personal friend of John's, so I'll just +1 this project. It's a pretty
solid and simple invoicing tool. Quick form to produce the invoice from a
template, sends the email with a pdf version attached, and then gives you a
tool to track sent-invoices states. He's been doing contract work a while so
he's hit all the features you'd want from this.

If you're doing contract work, I'd suggest giving it a shot. Invoices are
always a PITA so this is handy. Congrats on the release John

